

Ask HN: Suggestions for simple service for sending audio messages? - panabee

We&#x27;re building a simple service for sending audio messages, with an eye toward devices that won&#x27;t have keyboards. Just curious if people are interested in seeing this on their desktops or mobile phones. If yes, what features would you like? Would you like the option for audio messages to be played at 2x?
======
cmac2992
is this a simplified way of sending a voice not through sms?

~~~
panabee
correct. is this something you're interested in?

~~~
cmac2992
not sure. its pretty easy to send voice notes on windows phone. maybe if it
was something fun?

